

A demo http server and the TCP/IP stack on Windows - rax_s
http://www.sgdevs.com/2013/09/back-to-basics-http-server-on-windows.html

======
golem_de
Check out [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.diagnostics.p...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.diagnostics.processstartinfo.environmentvariables.aspx)

